# 7 wk old buckling with broken front leg



## Edie (Jul 12, 2019)

Hi 2 days ago our 7wk old buckling broke his front leg, the bone between the knee and the hoof, it only broke the bones did not move. How often should we change the splint? Also here is what we did. We put a piece of cardboard between the splint and the leg , so that no rubbing would hopefully accure. Then we wrapped it with cotton padding, the gauze, the vet wrap and we stuck it in a bag because it got wet and when we changed it today it seemed like he was getting a sore right above the hoof. I have had my share of hard kiddings but nothing ever like this. Im kind of thinking the cotton padding should go on first then the splint. But i was told no so now idk. Any and all help would be appreciated. This is the only shot he has. We can't afford a vet as 2019 has not been kind to us. Since last November we have been in a car accident, then in Feb our 12 yr old was in the Pediatric Intensive care Unit and diagnosed with type 1 diabetes, then in May she had to go back into the hospital because of a virus. I want to give him every chance i possibly can. But idk. Tomorrow i will double check his temp as idk if he was 104.4 today because we are in Az or because he has a temp. We have been giving him baby aspirin for the pain and swelling and probiotics because of the diarrhea from the aspirin. We also gave him 2.5 of 1 ml of penicillin. Idk if we are doing it right or not. I really need some wisdom. If i knew all this was going to happen i wouldn't have bred them. 

Thanks for any help


----------

